# singletrack in Tuscany?



## jodebane (Mar 12, 2010)

I will be in Italy this August, specifically Tuscany. I have found a bike rental shop at ecorent.net in Pisa. Is it worth it and is there any singletrack, preferably close to Pisa and/or Lucca and/or Florence? If so, where can I find info? And do mtb's have a lot of trail access in Italy or are there a lot of restrictions?

I do recall reading something about good riding in the Monte Pisano area between Lucca and Pisa, but I have not been able to find further info on singletrack routes.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Bump this - I have a free day in Florence in May and would love a chance to sample some local trails.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd say either contact my buddies the Los Lobos (the Italian singlespeeders) or Darren Crisp, an American frame builder who lives in Tuscany. Both are searchable on Google. 

That's where I'd start. If that doesn't work contact me via IM and I'll see if I can help you myself.


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

I live in Pisa and ride every WE in Monti Pisani tracks, both Pisa south side and Lucca north side.

Im not allowed to post any link so if you are interested I can give you in PM
link to the tuscany sub forum of the most important mtb forum in Italy

link to Monti Pisani sub forum

link to some tracks from the 2011 mtb race in Monti Pisani with GPS data, and picture and video 

Many GPS data tracks 

I leave Pisa on 14th August for sea hollyday so if possible, before I can give for free my 2nd mtb full suspension 18 size and of course guide you on the tracks.
For any other question just asks.


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

sorry but i realized that i cannot send link and also PM becouse I wrote less then 10 post.
send me in PM you mail


----------



## Fariello (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,
I too would appreciate any links to learn about riding in the region. I'll be in Italy with the family on vacation in July and are looking for great places to ride, both single track and downhill. Thank you for any advice you can provide.


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

Fariello said:


> Hello,
> I too would appreciate any links to learn about riding in the region. I'll be in Italy with the family on vacation in July and are looking for great places to ride, both single track and downhill. Thank you for any advice you can provide.


Hi,
Here in Italy we have a very popular mtb forum with regional sub forum, but I'm not allowed to post any link or private message because I've sent less then 10 posts.
You may write me your e-mail but I don't know if it's a good -thing there in Usa because the other guy never sent me his own ...
So tell me how to do


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm hoping to visit as well in Sept this year. Maybe you could just spell out the web address?


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

1 Speed said:


> I'd say either contact my buddies the Los Lobos (the Italian singlespeeders) or Darren Crisp, an American frame builder who lives in Tuscany. Both are searchable on Google.


 Thanks for the suggestions. Tried both.


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

JRA said:


> I'm hoping to visit as well in Sept this year. Maybe you could just spell out the web address?


Try: mtb - forum . it / community / forum
then scrol down to: meeting point - incontri per uscite in mtb
then click in Sotto-Forum the region you wish.
Maybe this work


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

arius said:


> Try: mtb - forum . it / community / forum
> then scrol down to: meeting point - incontri per uscite in mtb
> then click in Sotto-Forum the region you wish.
> Maybe this work


 That works ... unfortunately my grasp of Italian is less than zero. 

I do appreciate the info.


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

JRA said:


> That works ... unfortunately my grasp of Italian is less than zero.
> 
> I do appreciate the info.


Well: that's why with links to specific post it was easier..
Don't worry my number of posts here is growing: number ten is closer...

Try to write there a post: you will get an english answer..


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

@JRA
sent you a message in your public profile.


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks, arius! Found a couple folks on the mtb.it forum who offered to show me some trails around Florence.


----------



## kingcharles82 (May 26, 2012)

hi, did you have any more luck with finding any trails in tuscany, im heading there over the summer and would love to get a days biking done, i would like to go to a bike park with lifts or shuttles working, i havent been able to find to much really, closest place seems to be over 2 hours drive away, i thought tuscany being a huge area of hills, mountains, countyside that there would be endless trails and parks, finding it hard to find any?anyone any suggestions for me


----------



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

I'm reviving this old thread in hopes that one of you found some great riding in Tuscany area and can give me some ideas on where to go and what to expect. Looking to rent bikes and do some riding within a couple hours of Florence for a couple of day trips. Single track would be fantastic, but even double track with nice views would be cool. I'll also post on the mtb.it forum and see if any locals will take pity on a dumb American with no Italian language skills.


----------



## ridemontaione (Jan 1, 2014)

*cycling in tuscany*

Hello everybody, if somebody of you is interested in cycling in Tuscany I let myself to make everybody know this website of mine where you can find some info about Montaione, a nice location for biking in Tuscany. I hope it helps.


----------



## frescoVA (Jul 7, 2006)

Heading to Lucca this summer for a couple of weeks and will have a day (hopefully 2) to do some riding. Can anyone recommend a bike shop where I can rent a decent bike? Maybe hire a guide? Thanks


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

The link was very helpful thank you for posting it. 

Not sure I will make it up that far on my trip in October. Can you recommend intermediate to advanced mountain bike trails from Rome or South of there?


----------



## arius (May 16, 2007)

edubfromktown said:


> The link was very helpful thank you for posting it.
> 
> Not sure I will make it up that far on my trip in October. Can you recommend intermediate to advanced mountain bike trails from Rome or South of there?


try here, a lot of trails (and gps):
Home - MTB-Forum.it | Itinerari

or write to here, (people which live in region of Rome, Lazio):
Lazio - MTB-MAG.com | Mountain Bike


----------

